# Lawyers have a reservation in hell



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has been through this and I'm not sure what to do next...

But I'm broke (ex took all money) I have been interviewing but have this huge gap because I was supposed to totally change careers due to disability...

My stbx filed for D, I had no idea.. found out about it by accident. He filed 7 + months ago!

Anyway.. I get a great lawyer, nice, thinks my ex is an a$$, doesn't take retainer because we can file motions in my state so that my ex pays.

I have been running after this guy for 3 weeks to file OP, because he didn't want me to do it alone. Every single day this guy tells me we will meet or he will call.. but cancels.

Last night he texts me that it's better for HIM to be out of this case (um what case?) and he will email me info on another lawyer LAST night.. of course that NEVER happens.

So once again.. no lawyer, no $$

I don't get it.. someone who is a victim of abuse for 4 years just gets a "I'm out of this case because it's better for me"?!!

Why bother even taking it?

And I was not hounding the guy but he kept saying we will meet or he will call me but never did!

Insanity! I'm totally crushed


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry bunny, that's terrible.

I think the only thing you can do is start calling around to lawyers and see if there is one that can help you out.

Is there any type of legal aid society you can contact in your area?


----------



## Bullwinkle (Feb 4, 2013)

Bunny, you're better off in the long run if this scummo's heart wasn't really going to be in it.


----------

